# A Night Owl's Journal



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Since I spend my nights perusing this forum at 12 am or later, I've decided to start journaling, a sort of unwind after the day.

I got my new 5 gal set up, and I've got a gorgeous new DTPK, such a little spitfire! I've been trying to think of a good name 

The Beast's coloring changes are still worrying me, but he's acting so healthy, flaring at my new boy and his purple only seems to be darkening... He's such a curious Betta, follows my finger all the time, loves good, the piggy fish

My DIY ornaments turned out so nice, but I need to make a better, less ghetto divider :/ it's a bit... Meh

My eBay boy will hopefully end up as mine, but somebody else started bidding  get your own fish

My last therapy session consisted of me rambling about Bettas for thirty minutes, and I've convinced her to get one for her office, though I warned her all about what one would need

... Think that's all for tonight 

PS, my new boy:


----------



## ABETTAVOICE (Feb 2, 2014)

Aaaahhh, giving the therapist a little therapy advice (Buy a betta!! It's calming). Now that should constitute a session discount (Te,he,he).


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hope you can get the betta you want. Your new boy is handsome!


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

The Beast got rehomed to my loving grandmother, because his healing from Blaziken's butt whooping was impeded by the stress of Blaziken flaring at him from the other side of the divider. Still, I'll get to see him a few times a year.

Also! I got my boy! :tongue:


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

ABETTAVOICE said:


> Aaaahhh, giving the therapist a little therapy advice (Buy a betta!! It's calming). Now that should constitute a session discount (Te,he,he).


Exactly :wink: heheh


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

BettaLover1313 said:


> Hope you can get the betta you want. Your new boy is handsome!


He wasn't quite who I wanted but very similar and a lot cheaper! Thank you


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

I love your EE! I just got one from Petco a few weeks ago and he looks similar to yours. Though yours has nicer colors...so pretty!


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

summersea said:


> I love your EE! I just got one from Petco a few weeks ago and he looks similar to yours. Though yours has nicer colors...so pretty!


Haha thank you! He should be here by Friday, and I'm excited :tongue: I love EEs. Their pectorals fascinate me


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Very busy, busy day... And the room still isn't cleaned 

I did a WC, 90%, on the 5 gal, and I cleaned my guinea pig, Ginger's, cage. Do the animals got a bit of a cleaning, at least! It counts! Lol

I'm getting super pumped about my new EE! It's distracting me from the fact I'm failing Algebra 2 and AP US History... Ugh. Need to improve that, I really do, college will be here faster than I can curse my grades

Anyways, Blaziken looks so lonely in the 5gal to himself! He isn't flaring as much and he stays to one side ever since the Beast left. I almost feel bad... But then I remember he beat up my poor VT 

I finally got my contest prizes done... And I'm thinking of holding another. Just need an idea, lol


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

So excited for my boy to be here(hopefully) tomorrow. I've been checking the tracker like a paranoid mommy and he's in my sitting facility area... I worry he might be left sitting on the porch if nobody is home, though D: he should be okay. My family always puts packages inside and doesn't mess with them. And he's guaranteed DOA thank god. The seller had 100% positive feedback, luckily.


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

And... He came today! He was pretty stressed at first, but he's colored up beautifully and has a very friendly disposition :tongue: he and Blaziken have been flaring at each other lots 

He's got some gorgeous EE pectorals though, and his fins have little "freckles"! I love him! I just need a name now lol


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

He's colored up nicely since then:


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

He looks great!! Glad he made it safely!


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

summersea said:


> He looks great!! Glad he made it safely!


Me too! Super impressed with the shipping


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Ugh. Busy busy weekend (( rawr. I'm getting way dressed balancing guard, school, and work-- sigh. At least my boys are doing good, and I should be ordering another boy sometime in the next day or so, so yay! I'll have three betta boys, then, two tanks... and I won't be getting anymore any time soon. No room  but I am going to be raising triops and sea monkeys, heheh!


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

I love my little boys so much! Such friendly fellows. I go over to check up on them, and they immediately swim over to investigate. Falkor in particular could probably learn to follow my finger with a bit more training. I switched over to pellets from flakes... And it was sooooo obvious they liked the pellets better. Blaziken was chomping down like he hadn't eaten in weeks.


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

So hard to get proper pictures of Falkor! It's like he knows when I'm trying to photograph them. Any other time, he poses like a fishy model!


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Lo(Little One) the Leo is really enjoying his new home out of a crowded Petsmart home. He's probably taking a bit more of my attention than Falkor and Blaziken like, but... Heheh. They still get plenty of attention.

I got my juvenile male boy today! God he's tiny!


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

... Here he is, my unamed sweetie. He's loving his heated 2.5 gal


----------



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

D'awwwww leeezard precious! He's too cute!

And unnamed sweetie is super pretty.. Love those colors!


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Betta Nut said:


> D'awwwww leeezard precious! He's too cute!
> 
> And unnamed sweetie is super pretty.. Love those colors!


Lo is seriously sooo cute :tongue:

And I adore his colors! Red, black, purple-- with a bit of butterfly in there


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

And my fourth and final bou(at least for now) was rescued from a Petco shelf, labeled incorrectly as a VT(which saved me five bucks) and was so defiantly healthy I had to have him. Meet Citrine!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Very handsome new boy! What a find amongst the VTs!


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

BettaLover1313 said:


> Very handsome new boy! What a find amongst the VTs!


Haha, he has some of the best ventrals I've ever seen!


----------

